#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-29
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-30
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-31
<theShirbiny> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> yay algeria just approved me in their launchpad
<Kilos> only took about 8 months
<craigbrash> not bad hey
<elacheche> o/
<craigbrash> happy new year all
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-01
<Kilos> prosperous new year to you all
<philipballew> Happy new year!
<melodie> Happy new year!
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-03
<Kilos> helloooo africa
